# Acid Blondie Cigar Review - first time



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, from the moment I opened the package reminded me of baking for christmas, the spices were overwhelming. Very nice draw, SWEET, lingered on the...

Read the full review here: Acid Blondie Cigar Review - first time


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I really enjoyed Blondies, I was buying them at liquior store for about10 bucks with tax, nice short smoke and great aroma I use the tabacco they come packed in for turd odor protection lol. But now my tastes have changed and the sweetest thing I can handle is my Javas dont think Ill ever stop smoking them.


----------

